# Help With Generator Sizing…



## xcntrk (Feb 2, 2014)

Fellow Outbackers;

I'm exploring a small portable generator and could use some assistance with realistic power sizing. My primary interest with this unit is to have enough power to run the AC while dry camping and overnight travel. My 292BH TT has a Coleman 4800 series roof top AC unit. I pulled the model number and ran the tech specs on the manufacture website. Turns out the unit is rated at 15,000BTU and has a running wattage of 2025w. Unfortunately the manufacture doesn't have any info on startup or peak wattage. Also the full load amperage comes in at 14.8 (compressor + fan/high).

The generator I'm looking at is a Honda EU3000i with a 3000w peak rating and a 2600W continuous operation rating.

My concerns are not knowing the startup/peak wattage of the AC unit, and having multiple appliances running at the same time. At a minimum, as soon as I plug my TT into the generator, the trailers converter is going to run (no idea what it draws), and the AC would be running. I would also like to shift the refrigerator over to AC as well.

Anybody have experience with a 3.0 kVA rated generator and/or know if 2.6kVA continuous operation is enough juice to run reliably?

Here are the AC specs:
http://rvcomfort.com/rvp/pdf_documents/482x4c9xx_data_sheet_rev1012.pdf

And the Generator specs:
http://powerequipment.honda.com/generators/models/eu3000i-handi


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Honda is enough but if you have been running without shore power for a while the converter will take a big draw initially. I recommend that you turn off the converter initially until the AC is running. Then turn the converter back on.

Same for the fridge, leave it on Gas mode until the AC is running. Leave the water heater on gas mode.

If all else fails a hard start capacitor on the AC will help.

Remember Altitude and air temp significantly affect generator performance.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the Honda EU3000 Handi, it runs my AC on the 268RL with no problem as long as i dont use the ECO feature, the amp draw when the ac starts after cycling is too much for it to handle, so I let it run full power and dont have an issue, i enstalled the hard start capacitor but it still wont start the ac on ECO. I purchased it from Wise sales in Il. they had the best price at the time. good Luck


----------



## Conedoctor (Feb 28, 2014)

Lol funny I just logged on to post my new generator findings. Right on the website it says that it will start a 15k and it comes with a TT plug.

http://www.championpowerequipment.com/products/inverters/

I got yesterday a Champion 75551i (75531i in the US) and tried it on my 21RS, filled it with 600ml of oil some gas and it fired first pull.

Turned on the ECO mode and turned on the A/C, outside temp was about 31C, fan turned on then the compressor. The generator revved up and the A/C started no problem, once going the idle returned to almost ECO setting and if I turned off ECO mode it would still rev up more so it is not working very hard.

I did the same test with ECO mode off and it still revved up but same results, worked great.

Went back to ECO and put a cup of water in the microwave to boil, after 1 minute I had hot water oh and the fridge was on too.

I will be testing it on my father in laws 5th wheel with 15K A/C this weekend but I don't expect it to fail, may not start on ECO but I will find out.


----------



## xcntrk (Feb 2, 2014)

W5CI said:


> I have the Honda EU3000 Handi, it runs my AC on the 268RL with no problem as long as i dont use the ECO feature, the amp draw when the ac starts after cycling is too much for it to handle, so I let it run full power and dont have an issue, i enstalled the hard start capacitor but it still wont start the ac on ECO. I purchased it from Wise sales in Il. they had the best price at the time. good Luck


Great information! Do you by chance know if you have a 15k or 13.5k btu AC unit? I've been researching the hard-start capacitors and think I'll be just fine with a 3k watt unit if I use a hard-start cap.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the 13.5 ac, the Handi handles the ac fine with ECO mode off but with it on it wont start the ac after it cycles,even with the hard start cap. I had the Champion 3500/4000 genset and it would not run the ac either, i got rid of it. too noisy


----------



## xcntrk (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info all!

I called AirExcel (Coleman) and they make a hard start capacitor for my model (all their models really): 8333A9021

I ordered one and the install looks straight forward. I'm going to give it a shot with the EU3000ih. Wish me luck!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I have 2 of the Honda 2000's that you can parallel together. I run one when charging batteries or general use and both if running the air (and when running the microwave too). The 3000 has a 2600-2800 continuous wattage rating. The 2000's linked together have a 3200 continuous (1600W rated each). The 3000 is a little quieter, but they are both pretty quiet. I opted for the 2 2000's over the 3000 as the price was within about 120 bucks. For me, it was weight and flexibility. The 2000's are 47 lbs each. The 3000 is 135 lbs. You can get specific carts with wheels and handles, etc.., for the 3000, but I chose the 2000's for ease of moving around, loading/unloading in and out of the truck, etc...

Check out the following link for generators. I looked online for quite a while before purchasing and this was the best deal I found (good prices, free shipping, extended warranty in some cases)...

Generator link


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Something else to think about. I have two 2000's and like the option of just taking one if I know I'll just need to charge the batteries or run a coffee pt. My other thoughts are even though I haven't had a problem with them if one should decide not to run I could still at least charge the batteries if take both on a trip. 
I live at an elevation of about 200 feet. It has to work so I don't do it but at near sea level one will run the A/C with the ECO off. I have a 13,500 A/C unit and at 6,000 feet it takes both to run the A/C and I they won't handle the A/C compressor running and the microwave at the same time.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

The Honda EU3000i Handi weighs 77.6 lbs, comes with wheels, manual start


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

I purchased the Champion 3100 watt 75531i last year when Blain Farm and Fleet had it on sale for $799. Our 301BQ is stored several miles from our house and we use the generator to provide power for maintenance and cleaning vs camping; perfect for our needs. Also it will run our 15k AC. Main draw back is it weights 95+lbs with a full tank of fuel. At 64 I can still wrestle it into the truck, however in a few years I may need to consider spending the money for two 2,000 watt Honda or Yamaha's.


----------



## Conedoctor (Feb 28, 2014)

DFG said:


> I purchased the Champion 3100 watt 75531i last year when Blain Farm and Fleet had it on sale for $799. Our 301BQ is stored several miles from our house and we use the generator to provide power for maintenance and cleaning vs camping; perfect for our needs. Also it will run our 15k AC. Main draw back is it weights 95+lbs with a full tank of fuel. At 64 I can still wrestle it into the truck, however in a few years I may need to consider spending the money for two 2,000 watt Honda or Yamaha's.


I thought about the 2 generator route but then I have to haul, fuel and fix two units rather than one and for the most part when we go we either have power or don't so I will never be bringing just one.


----------

